# The Big One



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Since it doesn't look like I'll be making it out on friday....sniffle...sniffle...do any of you guys have the big one picked out? I've been hearing about a good 5x5 my dad has been seeing all summer and fall. He'll probably do the vanishing act come saturday morning though. Poof. Shouldn't be hard to better last years buck...7x8...aka 7inches x 8 inches. Shot the wrong deer...oopss.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Picked up a nice 10pter this morning while out cruising timber, the wolves had gotten him the night before. Looked like he wasn't old judging by his teeth. At least it was in an area I'm not hunting, hate to lose a good buck right before season.
Fresh snow here in NE MN, forecast is for a low of zero saturday AM. Have a safe hunt everyone.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Lead Gander....how do you guys do it? Hunting in the vicinity of wolves doesn't sound real relaxing to me. I guess you could say i'm not comfortable not being the dominate species in the field. Don't think I will ever bear hunt either. Who knows though.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Saw a big 5x5 last year after season closed in my area, hopefully he spread some seed. I'm hoping I run into him this year (during season) and his days of dominance are over.

Fishhook...Hunting with wolves? Speak softly and carry a BIG gun!! And plenty of ammo.

Good luck hunting!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:sniper: Just found otis tonight. I don't want to let him know, but he's going to be meeting the 130 gr. tomorrow at about 12:05. It'll take me a few minutes to get out there i'm sure.

To my dearest Otis, RIP.

870,,,or i guess it is now .270

:sniper:


----------

